# Hap Blue Fire Fin



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I picked up a school of Victorians this last weekend. They were sold as Hap blue fire fins. After getting them in my tank, they look like Xystichromis sp. "flameback". The males have the red back and fins and yellow anul fin. Has anyone had these? Are they similar, or did I get Xystichromis sp. "flameback" ? Either way, they are very attractive fish. Any info on a hap blue fire fin would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Steeve
I never kept the blue fire fin but some details seems strange with this species, it has a great variability inside the fry so I have doubts about this fish. From all the pix I saw, my thinking is that we deal with and old hybridized strain. But I'm not 100% sure.
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

A lot of us have not been quite sure if this is a pure species. That's why I've never bought any of these "blue fire fins" when offered. The only thing that seems to be consistent is the yellow anal fins. They might be the read deal but I have my doubts as well.

Kevin


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

i have this strain and i have noticed a few things with it one group the offspring was all over the map as far as looking like the parents. there were lots of diffrent head shapes and colors as well but the males did have the yellow anal fin. 
the other group i have is consistant with the offspring looking like the parents .
i also noted with the fisrt group much more agression and the second group is very docile and shy.
i do not know if this is a genuine species from the lake or its finger lakes but they are very attractive and who knows if it a genuine species its a good ting that folks still keep them. 
mer. greg steeves stated that he believed that they may be a perminant "dark morph " of haplochromis sp. flameback.
here is a picture of the second groups dominant male.


----------

